# my almost final planted tank.



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

hopefully in a month it wont be overrun with algae and dead plants.

some info. It is a 75 gal. The two bigones are obviously amazon swords, although different ones I think. Also water wisteria(sp) I think some kind of hygro. And other I forgot the names of. I have 160 watts of light, and a homemade yeast co2. There is some flourite mixed in with the substrate. 
Any thoughts or advice on how to keep this looking good.

Btw. The fish in their are, 15 exodons, a senagal, palamas poli, and delhezi bichir.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> Any thoughts or advice on how to keep this looking good.
> 
> Btw. The fish in their are, 15 exodons, a senagal, palamas poli, and delhezi bichir.


Where's the pic?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Any thoughts or advice on how to keep this looking good.
> 
> Btw. The fish in their are, 15 exodons, a senagal, palamas poli, and delhezi bichir.


Where's the pic?
[/quote]

oops, I ment to hit browse and hit submit.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

glad to see you are going for live plants! You will love it once you get a 'balance' in there. The key is to find your balance, and keep it going.
this site? is a wealth of info for planted aquariums. Lots of knowledge here as well. 
just make sure you keep up on your water changes, and fertilizing. I would keep some flourish excell handy for times when the diy co2 fails, or is sputtering out. hope it works for ya, and keep the questions comming!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's an awesome tank. Well done!

Here's the 10g that I put together today.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

very nice man i wish i could aquascape like that lol :/


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

nice tank, you got c02 system thingy running in there? Im thinking about starting a nice plant tank, is it cool if i P/M you to get some advise how you set yours up?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice tank man. I love real plants.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

yea im gonna go for lives plants also .. thinking of making a cave and surronding it with live plants/fake plants .. im not sure if that will look good or not ? if anyone knows you can tell me







.. but i got snails .. i think ima get rid of them


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is my 10g planted I put together yesterday. it is still cloudy, and stem plants are still very low, but this will be a temporary home for my 2" sanchezi when he gets here.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Here is my 10g planted I put together yesterday. it is still cloudy, and stem plants are still very low, but this will be a temporary home for my 2" sanchezi when he gets here.


Is that a glass difuser you are using there? If so how is it working? You like it? Are they efficient?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sup BigChuck! Yes that is a glas/ceramic diffuser. It seems ok, but my friend said it ends up being a toilet---poop collector LOL
I can tell you more about it soon. I just set it up yesterday, so I'm still wondering myself. I think I'll need a powerhead right above it to blow the CO2 efficiently all over the tank. If I do that I bet it will work great.

Plants are: Eleocharis acicularis, Hemianthus callitrichoides, (small amount in left corner) Marsilea minuta, small amount of Elatine triandra, Hemianthus micranthemoidies, Didiplis diandra, Rotala rotundafolia green, Rotala sp. 'Vietnam, Ludwigia brevipes, and 2 super small cuttings of Ludwigia inclinata ver verticillata 'Cuba' that doesn't seem to want to grow for me LOL..

You can't really see the stem plants yet. they are very small but will grow


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Sup BigChuck! Yes that is a glas/ceramic diffuser. It seems ok, but my friend said it ends up being a toilet---poop collector LOL
> I can tell you more about it soon. I just set it up yesterday, so I'm still wondering myself. I think I'll need a powerhead right above it to blow the CO2 efficiently all over the tank. If I do that I bet it will work great.
> 
> Plants are: Eleocharis acicularis, Hemianthus callitrichoides, (small amount in left corner) Marsilea minuta, small amount of Elatine triandra, Hemianthus micranthemoidies, Didiplis diandra, Rotala rotundafolia green, Rotala sp. 'Vietnam, Ludwigia brevipes, and 2 super small cuttings of Ludwigia inclinata ver verticillata 'Cuba' that doesn't seem to want to grow for me LOL..
> ...


When that bad boy starts to grow in you'll have to post an update.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Sup BigChuck! Yes that is a glas/ceramic diffuser. It seems ok, but my friend said it ends up being a toilet---poop collector LOL
> I can tell you more about it soon. I just set it up yesterday, so I'm still wondering myself. I think I'll need a powerhead right above it to blow the CO2 efficiently all over the tank. If I do that I bet it will work great.
> 
> Plants are: Eleocharis acicularis, Hemianthus callitrichoides, (small amount in left corner) Marsilea minuta, small amount of Elatine triandra, Hemianthus micranthemoidies, Didiplis diandra, Rotala rotundafolia green, Rotala sp. 'Vietnam, Ludwigia brevipes, and 2 super small cuttings of Ludwigia inclinata ver verticillata 'Cuba' that doesn't seem to want to grow for me LOL..
> ...


When that bad boy starts to grow in you'll have to post an update.
[/quote]

I added a stem of Cabomba furcata I had floating around, and a bit more hairgrass. It cleared up nice too! I also got 2 neons in there to quicken the cycle, and to tell me if I'm overdosing CO2. THis tank will be temporary.. I'm going to put my sanchezi in a 75g, low light planted setup. My Rhom will go into my main 75 in the living room, fully planted.. Just going to go with grasses of an unknown sort as of now







believe me, I'll be posting pics when it starts going good.


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Here is my 10g planted I put together yesterday. it is still cloudy, and stem plants are still very low, but this will be a temporary home for my 2" sanchezi when he gets here.


So the water hasnt been cycled yet? But its a nice tank, if those lil grass grow it will look nice. And are you using special light fixture for the plants?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The tank has some poop n bottom stuff from my well cycled 75g in it. it has been up since friday night. it has 2 neons in there too to help it along with the cycling. Plus the plants do a lot for cycling as well.
the hairgrass will make a thick mat if I let it.
fixture is 1x36w ahsupply bright kit. thanks. y


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

COMMENT ON RBP75's TANK: I love your planted tank but just a small advice maybe.... change the CERAMIC BOGWOOD to a real BOGWOOD.. Now, that will put more BANG! into your AQUASCAPED AQuaRIUm.....

DIPPY EGGS! Do you still have that ELOCHARIS ACICULARIS grassy plant? I remember you were selling them on AQUABID.. Where do you get them? I was wondering of getting a bunch of them for my new tank..


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heres a new pic, I added a few hygo-somthings, and a few corkscrew vals.

Before.

View attachment 82052


After.

View attachment 82051


I also did some timming to the swords and wisterias, Already growing like weeds.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks a lot better, keep 'em comming!
Edit: now all you need is some foreground plants!! hehe---I have some Glosso if you wanna pick it up







Oh, wait, that is a high light plant.. don't know how much light u got..if it is 2.5w PC or brighter, come get 'em..


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Looks a lot better, keep 'em comming!
> Edit: now all you need is some foreground plants!! hehe---I have some Glosso if you wanna pick it up
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer , I have 160w for a 75, just a little over 2 but I may get another single strip later. I will be getting some micro-swords on thursday, although that is a high light plant too but I will se how it goes. If you want to pm me of your general location I will keep that in mind. btw what is "PC"


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Im 2 mi south of southside, Pgh. PC is power compact flourescents


----------

